
Ask HN: Any good articles on hash function design? - aerovistae
I&#x27;m interested to learn about how the internals of hashing functions are designed. To me, in my cryptographic ignorance, merely using modulo operation is sufficient for making something irreversible. But clearly there are many things to keep in mind and I&#x27;m very interested in how it&#x27;s done.<p>Has anybody come across any good resources on how famous hashing algorithms were designed? Anything from MD5 to bcrypt.
======
sideshowmel
[https://www.amazon.com/Applied-Cryptography-Protocols-
Algori...](https://www.amazon.com/Applied-Cryptography-Protocols-Algorithms-
Source/dp/0471117099)

